
Ask HN: Best Approach to transition from Engineer to PM? - KerryJones
I&#x27;m a senior engineer (10+ years) but have found that I have a much bigger interest in doing product work. Is it better to try to transition in current company, try to get an entry level AP job (even if I do have past experience?) Or something else?
======
dyeje
Like the sibling comment suggests, moving internally is probably the best bet.
An alternative strategy would be to apply for PdM positions on highly
technical products where your engineering background will outweigh the fact
that it's your first product gig.

------
_ah
Best option is to transition internally. You can do that gradually, and you
already have the tribal knowledge, reputation, and internal connections to
make things easier. If there's no internal path you can try to make the leap
elsewhere but this will be harder to land.

